# Swollen vents and messy butts



## Bluebobblehat (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi, I'm in the UK and have two hens with the same problem. Both have a swollen vent that protrudes when they lay and when they poo (looks like a little prolapse). They really struggle to poo, maybe because it hurts! The 'prolapse' soon goes back inside when they've finished.

One has now got a runny butt, with white poo foaming from her vent and running down her backside - nice! It smells pretty bad too. 

They have been wormed recently, and I've been giving them natural yoghurt for three days now in case it's a fungal infection. I've washed their backsides gently to keep them clean. 

They're both still laying, although the eggs are a bit bloody. 

They're both lively and seem happy enough. They're eating and drinking, and scratching about as usual. 

Any thoughts anyone? I'd appreciate any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I would stop feeding them yogurt. Too much dairy may upset their tummies? Just a thought


----------



## Bluebobblehat (Jun 13, 2013)

_I would stop feeding them yogurt. Too much dairy may upset their tummies? Just a thought_

They don't have much yoghurt; just a tablespoon to boost their good gut flora.

One of the chickens has recovered quite nicely now, but the other one is still having trouble. When her vent protrudes it's really crusty, almost like the limescale you get in a kettle! It's only on the inside, on the bit that pops out when she tries to poo.

She's improving, and isn't so runny on her backside, but I'm still keen to hear if anyone else has had the same problem and knows what it is. Thanks!


----------



## Diane (Jun 20, 2012)

sounds like a prolapse, I just went thruthis with one of mine, daily epsom salt baths, prep H, and bacitracin on her butt. Unfortunately mine was put down yesterday, it was not receeding, she was still eating/drinking, and laying egg daily, but it just wouldn't clear up.

It's good to hear the one of yours did, and yours don't sound as bad as mine was.


----------



## Bluebobblehat (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks Diane. Sorry I haven't replied before now! One chicken recovered, but the other literally fell off the perch one day. No sign of suffering, just dead in the hen house after a stormy night. Too much strain on her body in the end I suppose. The other hens didn't come down with it, so I guess it wasn't contagious.


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

Maybe food or brooder maybe the conditons


Sent from Kira garcia


----------

